# Sony Xperia Z3 Phone Volume Low



## sens08

Hi folks,

I currently have a Sony Xperia Z3 device so far its been a wonderful phone until the Lollipop OS update, since then I've been getting a star and stroked circle in my notifications area (interuptions feature), I don't hear my phone ring at all now and when making a call I have a very low volume on the phone. Whats the easiest way to fix this permanently, maybe downgrade back to KitKat?

I tried setting the volumes/sounds but no phone option giving, all other volumes are as where they were prior to the update. One more note, my battery is significantly reduced, instead of a week it might last a day and a half.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

First off, you cannot revert back to KitKat without rooting the phone.

Were you using a custom ring-tone?

Did the installation of Lollipop succeed correctly?


----------



## sens08

Nope I was using one already on the phone "Digital Phone". As for the installation, everything seemed fine when installed and no error messages occurred. Seems like it could be a glitch or something.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Does the ring tone appear if you change it to a different one?


----------



## sens08

Yes its still there after changing it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

With so many issues then, I'm wondering if the update applied correctly or an old app is causing issues as its not Lollipop ready.

You might want to backup your data and do a factory reset of the phone.


----------



## sens08

I was thinking of doing the same thing, is there way to backup everything on my phone, apps, games, settings, files, contacts and when the factory reset is done get everything back as is now minus the software version?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Google does a good job at syncing, but I personally only like doing manual backups to my PC.


----------



## sens08

Apparently I'm not the only one experiencing this issue, and has to do with the Firmware Update, hardware is not functioning as it should. Guess I'll have to wait until the update comes out if it does. Regretting now in updating from KitKat.
Audio volume concerns - Page 27 - Support forum


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I would assume Sony would get a patch out quickly if its affecting many people.


----------



## sens08

Have there been any fixes/updates for the Z3 yet?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I don't own the phone, so I'm not sure.

You can go to Settings and Check for a new Software update within the menus.


----------



## sens08

Got the new update installed today but still no difference, call volume is barely audible very low, even with the volume up max.


----------

